# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? >  Cafe Ngôi Nhà Số 7 - thư giãn với đồ uống lạ (cafe Sài Gòn)

## thietht

Sự kết hợp lạ giữa rượu nhẹ, chanh và hương bạc hà thoang thoảng mang đến cảm giác sảng khoái, yêu đời.


ó địa chỉ có vẻ rất dễ tìm, nhưng cà phê Ngôi nhà số 7 không nằm ngay mặt tiền mà lọt thỏm trong một con hẻm nhỏ trên đường Ngô Thời Nhiệm. Cái khó không chỉ dừng ở việc kiếm được ngôi nhà có số 7 còn ở việc dựng xe ở đâu, đi hướng nào, bước vào căn nào trong vô số những cánh cửa im ỉm cửa cuối hẻm.

Địa chỉ và địa điểm đã khác thường, cách bài trí trong quán càng lạ. Quán không thiết kế theo chiều dài hay chiều cao như thường thấy mà bố trí theo hình vuông, trọng tâm là sân khấu mộc với một micro, một đàn ghita. Cả căn gác gỗ được thiết kế theo hình chữ U với hai đầu cạnh hướng về sân khấu cũng mang đến cảm giác thoải mái với không gian rộng và ánh sáng từ giếng trời. Cách trang trí như thế khiến quán dù không rộng nhưng ngồi ở góc nào, khách cũng cảm nhận được sự thoáng đãng, thoải mái.

Được thiết kế bởi các sinh viên trường Đại học Kiến trúc nên từng góc quán nhỏ nhất của quán như chiếc ghế được làm từ cốt pha, tổ chim cu trong góc, cây khô trơ lá, bức vách... cũng được chăm chút tỉ mỉ.

Tại quán có 3 dạng cửa sổ, một là khung cửa sổ màu xanh trên cao treo lơ lửng một chậu hoa nhỏ nhìn ra khoảng không giữa quán và những nhánh khô, trơ trọi cùng tổ chim sẻ be bé cho cảm giác nên thơ. Ô cửa thứ hai ngăn cách quán với bên ngoài bằng một lớp kính trong suốt. Từ góc ngồi này, bạn có thể thu vào tầm mắt những tán cây hay thảm cỏ xanh mướt. Khoảng không xanh ấy mang đến cảm giác dịu nhẹ, thư giãn. Khung cửa sổ nhỏ hơn và được kết hợp với tấm rèm màu nhã tạo cảm giác thân thuộc như ở nhà.

Phương châm của quán là "đi nhẹ, nói khẽ" nên khi đến đây bạn hoàn toàn có thể thả mình thư giản trong không gian mát dịu, yên tĩnh và tiếng nhạc nhẹ êm dịu. Nếu có mệt mỏi hay muốn thiếp một giấc lấy sức cho buổi chiều hay cho cả ngày mệt mỏi, các nhân viên trong quán sẽ sẽ tôn trọng bạn tuyệt đối.

*Không gian quán ban ngày:*






*
Và ban đêm:*








Thực đơn của quán khá phong phú với các món nước như cà phê, sinh tố, nước ép, kem được mix với nhiều hương vị khác nhau vừa quen vừa lạ. Với mỗi món nước quen, quán lại có một món đặc trưng. Với cà phê Ngôi nhà số 7, đó là sự kết hợp lạ giữa cà phê và các loại hạt như đậu phộng, hạt điều mang đến vị giòn thơm trong mỗi ngụm. Món sinh tố Ngôi nhà số 7 là sự kết hợp trọn vị của 7 loại trái cây như bơ, táo, lê, dưa hấu, thơm… được xếp theo từng tầng đẹp mắt. Hay cái tên khá ngọt của món nước có màu xanh mát mắt “Là con gái thật tuyệt” được pha trộn hài hoà giữa rượu, chanh, bạc hà mang đến cho các bạn nữ cảm giác sảng khoái, tự tin và thơm mát.



Cà phê Ngôi Nhà số 7.



"Là con gái thật tuyệt"
Ngoài việc tận hưởng không gian mát dịu, nhấm nháp những thức uống ngon lành, khách đến quán còn được cháy hết mình với những đêm nhạc trẻ chuyên trình diễn những bài hát Việt thịnh hành nhất đến thời điểm đó vào hai tối cuối tuần.

Thực đơn của quán có ba mức giá: ban ngày, chiều tối và các đêm nhạc. Mức giá ban ngày chênh với đêm 15.000 đồng/món, và chênh với các đêm nhạc 25.000 đồng/món. Quán mở cửa từ 8h – 22h hàng ngày.

_Địa chỉ: Cafe Ngôi Nhà Số 7 - Số 7 Ngô Thời Nhiệm, P.7, Q.3, TP.HCM_

_
Cùng khám phá các quán cafe ở Sài Gòn - cac quan cafe o Sai Gon_

----------

